# Can't get bluetooth to work

## lejupp

I've tried (without success) to get bluetooth to run under kernel 2.6.9 by using this howto:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_mobile_phone,_Bluetooth_and_GNOME

The kernelmodules mentioned in that howto seem to be loaded successfully. However, after inserting the bluetooth dongle, all I get in dmesg is something like this:

usb 3-2.3: USB disconnect, address 6

usb 3-2.3: new full speed USB device using address 7

The gnome bluetooth manager hangs when trying to scan for bluetooth devices.  So maybe, the USB-dongle is not detected at all. But then again, the bt manager refuses to start at all if the dongle is not connected, but it does start if i insert the dongle before.

Trying 

dmesg|grep -i bluez 

comes up with nothing. So obviously, the bluez-driver ist not beeing loaded at all. Did I miss something, or ist just that my specific piece of hardware is not beeing supportet by bluez?

I got this thing from a friend, so I do not know much about it, other than that it is labeled "Bluetooth USB Dongle". An  fccid-search for "PANBT0002M3" also does not seem to turn up something useful.

lsusb shows 

Bus 003 Device 009: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd.

BTW, at first, I'd like to use it to communicate with a Siemens S55 cellphone. If that works, the next thing would be to buy a bluetooth headset and use it for voip telephony via kphone.

Do I have any chance of getting this bluetooth thing to run? Any ideas?

----------

## nephlim

Hello,

Don't emerge bluez-sdp. It's deprecated.

All you need is this:

bluez-libs

bluez-utils

openobex

HINT: If you still want to use Gnome-BT re-emerge it after the done work with the bluez stuff!

Then try to detect your phone without Gnome-BT using

hcitool scan

If this detects your phone try it with Gnome-BT again. If that fails you have a problem with the Gnome-BT program.

Hope that will help.

Greetings

----------

## lejupp

 *nephlim wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Don't emerge bluez-sdp. It's deprecated.
> 
> All you need is this:
> ...

 

I forgot to mention that I've done it the way you describe it. Actually, emerging bluez-sdp faild due to it beeing hard masked. So I looked in to forum where I found out that I only need to emerge the packages you mentioned.

 *nephlim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> HINT: If you still want to use Gnome-BT re-emerge it after the done work with the bluez stuff!
> 
> Then try to detect your phone without Gnome-BT using
> ...

 

 "hcitool scan" answers (no matter if the dongle is plugged in or not):

"Device is not available: Success"

Yeah, what a massive "success"  :Sad: 

----------

## nephlim

What output gives "hciconfig -a" with plugged in BT adapter?

----------

## lejupp

 *nephlim wrote:*   

> What output gives "hciconfig -a" with plugged in BT adapter?

 

I'll check that as soon as I get home from work this afternoon...

----------

## lejupp

 *nephlim wrote:*   

> What output gives "hciconfig -a" with plugged in BT adapter?

 

With the adapter plugged in, it says:

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00 ACL MTU: 0:0  SCO MTU: 0:0

        DOWN

        RX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 events:0 errors:0

        TX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 commands:0 errors:0

        Features: 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

        Packet type: DM1 DH1 HV1

        Link policy:

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT

With the adapter not plugged in, it says nothing at all...

----------

## nephlim

 *lejupp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> With the adapter plugged in, it says:
> 
> hci0:   Type: USB
> ...

 

Try running "hciconfig up" and then "hciconfig -a" again and post output.

Best regards

----------

## lejupp

[quote="nephlim"] *lejupp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Try running "hciconfig up" and then "hciconfig -a" again and post output.
> 
> 

 

dickeberta root # hciconfig up

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00 ACL MTU: 0:0  SCO MTU: 0:0

        DOWN

        RX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 events:0 errors:0

        TX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 commands:0 errors:0

Apparently, the lazy bastard preferes to stay DOWN instead of getting UP...

I'm thinking about buying my own bluetooth adapter (this one is only borrowed). Could you recommend me on that tends to run under linux?

Best regards and thanks for your time,

LeJupp

edit:

Maybe I should add, that the output of "hciconfig -a" does not change after "hciconfig up".

----------

## lejupp

Its working, its working now!

I am so stupid. I neglected to "rc-update add bluetooth default". Done that, cellphone now gets detected by gnome bt-manager!

Thanks again for your help!

LeJupp

----------

## nephlim

Oh I thought you've activated it...   :Embarassed: 

But it's good to hear that it's running now.

If I you would like to hear what I think which USB-BT-Adapter is quite good I can only say you've a good one I think.

The important thing is that the adapter uses the CSR protocol like your one. So it's okay what you have.

Best regards

----------

